

Engagement, Facebook Comments, and News Media - onetomany
http://emediawaves.com/blog/bringing-the-conversation-back/
Social media sites are not typical distribution channels for newspapers. They are Web sites that we do not own or control and that have changed (and will continue to change) their terms of service, restrictions, and features. Even if the sites are driving traffic to your Web site now, the traffic to a local media company’s Facebook page is usually being monetised only by Facebook. This needs to change.
======
onetomany
Would love to hear any feedback from the Hacker News community on this

~~~
jdp23
It makes some great points. Do you see Facebook Comments as changing the
equation?

------
AustinEnigmatic
Yes!

------
icanchew
agreed

